# Zero Fertilisation - Why?????



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi. I need some advise.  I had my EC yesterday which resulted in 10 eggs being retrieved but the embrologist called me this morning to tell me that none of my 10 eggs have fertilised!!!!!!! Can anyone shed any light on why this could have happened DH and I are devastated  Don't know where to go from here


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm sorry I'm not able to offer any advice but I imagine it could be down to any number of factors?  Have your clinic not offered you an appointment to discuss?  

I'm really sorry for you both, I can't imagine how you must be feeling.  Look after one another x


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello Sillywrong. I'm in the same boat as you. We were doing ICSI due to MFI. Had EC yesterday, got 6 but 2 were not good so we were working with 4 eggs. Got the call this am to say none fertilised. Apparently, eggs were of poor quality. Not sure what that means-is this permanent, is this medication related? I am only 30 so even more puzzled as I thought I had age on my side.

We are meeting with doc in 3 weeks to talk further. Any help about questions to ask would be much appreciated. Hope you get some answers too.


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this, zero fertilisation is shocking and devastating.

This has happened to me before and there are a few others that it has happened to on this thread, might be of interest to you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329763.msg6055790;topicseen#new

I've done quite a bit of research into this and hope I can help.....

Discodiva - were you using IVF or ICSI? With IVF this can happen sometimes (and it's not that rare), it may or may not happen again in a different cycle using IVF. The solution would be to use ICSI which usually results in a normal fertilisation rate in these cases.

If ICSI was used as it looks like it was with you Ladybug, then it is quite rare to get zero fertilisation but it DOES still happen(despite the shocked reaction you will probably get from your clinic), and it happened to me (and plenty of others on the above thread)! I was told that it could be a one off cycle specific occurrence that won't happen again, or it could be an oocyte activation issue due to sperm or egg issues (difficult to say which but it is just as often the sperm as it is the egg). This issue can sometimes be overcome with a process called artificial oocyte activation. Egg quality can be poor due to stimulation protocol a lot of the time so don't let them write off your eggs as poor quality, clinics often blame the eggs but protocol changes can make a huge difference to improve them and you can't really tell the quality of an egg just by the way it looks anyway....plus most eggs should fertilise even if they don't get very far regardless of quality!

Hope the link above helps you and feel free to join us....there are some very knowledgable and supportive ladies on the thread xx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

When this happened to me I managed to get a review appointment for the very next day.....it's a shocking experience and very traumatic, so if you feel that you would benefit from an earlier appointment then I would push for it.....calling up and crying seemed to do the trick in my case! xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

discodiva - I am so sorry to hear that. It happened to me 11 years ago and I still clearly remember how devastating that news is  There was a thread a while ago (link below) to see you are not alone. If you had IVF they will probably recommend ICSI next time which is what happened with us and we were fortunate enough to get a good fertilisation rate and our cycle was successful. Good luck for the future

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=331866.0

S x


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It was IVF.  Only spoken with the embrologist this morning who said a nurse or doc should call me later. But they probably won't be able to tell us what went wrong. I'll just need to wait and see what they say. It's just such a blow


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

hey discodiva,

I feel your pain. we were there in february and the news is heartbreaking.

The doctor will call you later to explain a bit more and offer his thoughts on the reason which will probably be put to sperm or egg quality.

Unfortunately the first cycle is usually trial and error and assumptions are made about how it will go. Give yourself some time to take it in and to heal then you'll be ready to get back up and start again with a more informed cycle which will hopefully be more successful.

the AOA thread linked above is great and there are a few girls on there that have been through exactly what you have, myself included. There is a lot of information in the thread on the next moves for you, the questions to ask and where you can go from here.


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hospital just called asking me to come in for an appointment next week to discuss our treatment. Didn't give me any further info regarding our failed ivf. Is this standard practice or is it bad news if they want to see us in person? X


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

You would usually have a follow up appointment after treatment - doesn't mean anything bad. I know I went mad worrying waiting for appointment after failed fertilisation but the clinic were so positive ICSI would solve the problem (and it did) - hope they can give you some answers.

S xx


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Sapphire. Hopefully that's what they'll suggest x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck honey, let us know how you get on  

I think it's also pretty standard procedure for the Drs to discuss it all in person rather than over the phone or in writing. Make sure you ask them to re-explain anything they tell you and don't be afraid to ask questions. I think when bad things happen we can find it a bit harder to speak up.

Xxx


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

discodiva - I had this with my first go and was told it could be male factor we used ivf also and out of 10 1 fert or 2? its in my sig.

but just want to say dont give up i have got twins now and proof that its not the end of the road, we egg shared and all of my ladies had no problems with fert and  all got pregnant so they said my eggs were good obviously. good luck with your next cycle x


----------



## discodiva77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all. Just a quick update from our review appointment today at GRI. It was all pretty positive news really and the Doc was lovely. Apparently I responded perfectly to the drugs, hormone levels were great, all 10 eggs were mature and looked good, DH contribution all looked good but the issue was they didn't bind! So they're not counting this as one of our goes because we got zero fertilisation, which is great! And our next round they're keeping me on the same drug protocol but changing us from IVF to ICSI so hopefully this will give us a better chance of creating some embryos to transfer back in. So the balls in our court now as to when we try again. Once I've had a natural cycle and feel ready I just call the clinic to get the ball rolling again. But there's no rush.  Going to enjoy a holiday to Mexico next week and switch off for a bit! X


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

That's really positive news.  It sounds just the same as the problem we had and we went from 0 out of 23 fertilising with IVF to 16 out of 20 with ICSI so I think you have an excellent chance next time.  Lots of luck.

S xx


----------

